# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΟΛΟΓΙΟ

## range22

Παιδία απαντήστε εάν έχετε το χρόνο στο ερωτηματολογιό μου 

έιναι για εργασία και αφορα την Νευρική Ανορεξία

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...cmZzU3haaUE6MQ

----------


## aiglh!

εχω περάσει ανορεξια τωρα δεν πάσχω αν και αυτη η ασθένεια δεν περνάει....μπορώ να το απαντησω?

----------


## range22

βεβαιως!!! και σε ευχαριστω πολυ!! 
Εάν θες γραψε και 2 -3 πραγματα για εσένα!!! 
Σευχαριστω και πάλι!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

range22 ανορεξικη δεν υπηρξα ποτε , μονο βουλιμικη αλλα μπορω να βοηθησω να σου απαντησω στο ερωτηματολογιο σου .......

----------


## range22

ΠΕριμένω τις απαντησεις σου!!! Σευχαριστω

----------


## Ninap

Ήθελα να βοηθήσω αλλα δεν περιλαμβάνεις την ηλικία μου (42) σταματας στα 25 οποτε δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω ;)

Μπορώ όμως να το ποστάρω στο fb μου με την διευκρίνιση για την ηλικία (μέχρι 25) και να ζητήσω βοήθεια από τους έλληνες φίλους μου..αν θες να μου απαντήσουν και ξένοι κάντο και στα αγγλικά ;) έχω 4700 φίλους στο fb κάποιοι από αυτούς θα απαντήσουν

πες μου αν θες να το ποστάρω στο fb. μόλις μου δόσης το ok θα το κάνω.

----------


## range22

Σευχαριστώ! απλά κατα τις 9 με 10 σημερα το βραδυ θα την κλεισω γιατι θα πρεπει να βγαλω τα στατιστκα της. Στα αγγλικα δε προλαβαινω να την μεταφρασω. Αμα μπορεσεςι να τη προωθησεις θα ημουν ευγνωμον!! Καλή σου μερα!

----------


## Ninap

> _Originally posted by range22_
> Σευχαριστώ! απλά κατα τις 9 με 10 σημερα το βραδυ θα την κλεισω γιατι θα πρεπει να βγαλω τα στατιστκα της. Στα αγγλικα δε προλαβαινω να την μεταφρασω. Αμα μπορεσεςι να τη προωθησεις θα ημουν ευγνωμον!! Καλή σου μερα!


:thumbup:Το κάνω ευθείς άμεσος ;)

----------


## Ninap

θα ήθελα να σας ζητήσω μια χάρι πολύ απλή. μια φίλη μου κάνει μια εργασία για την ανορεξία για ηλικίες μέχρι 25 χρόνο και έχει ένα πολύ απλό ερωτηματολόγιο. δώστε λίγο από το χρόνο σας και βοηθήστε το κορίτσι σας παρακαλώ. Δεν έχουμε πολύ χρόνο αφού στις 9 αύριο το πρωί θα το κλείσει για να παράδοση την εργασία τις

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...cmZzU3haaUE6MQ


Το έβαλα σε 6 σελίδες και στο wall μου. Την άλλη φορα στείλε μου ένα p.m και κάντο και στα αγγλικά γιατί έχω πολλούς φίλους ξeνουs. έτσι θα μειωθούν η πιθανότητες στατιστικού λάθους (όσο περισσότερο γίνετε δηλαδή) αφού θα απαντήσουν περισσότερα άτομα ;) να μας πεις τα στατιστικά όταν τελειώσεις ναι?

----------


## filipparas

range καλησπέρα. Αν και απ'ότι κατάλαβα έχεις συλλέξει τα δεδομένα που χρειάζεσαι καλό θα ήταν οταν ζητάς στοιχεία για μια εργασία να αναφέρεις έστω για ποιο οργανισμό μαζεύεις στοιχεία, πως θα χρησιμοποιηθούν και την ιδιοτητά σου. Εμένα με ξένισε ο τρόπος που προσπάθησες να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου παρά την ευγένεια σου.

ΥΓ: Πρόσεξε τα ορθογραφικά και συντακτικά λάθη, είναι πολλά.

----------


## Ninap

Φαντάζομαι σε κάποια σχολη φοιτά η range Fillipara μου. παρόλα αυτά έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!!!!!!!!!

----------

